# ser caluroso - Soy muy calurosa



## Fidencio

Una muchacha dice:

"Encendí el aire acondicionado *porque soy muy calurosa*."

¿Es correcto traducirlo como: 

"I turned on the A.C. *because I am very hot*."?

Tengo dudas sobre el "I am very hot".  Se me afigura como que "I am very hot" se refiere más a la apariencia física.  

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Outsider

¿En este caso, "calurosa" no sería simplemente una persona que suele sentir calor?


----------



## Fidencio

Gracias por la observación, Outsider. En efecto, una persona "calurosa" en este contexto se refiere a una persona que se acalora rápidamente. Empieza a sudar y a sentirse incómoda de un momento a otro. La temperatura del cuerpo incrementa y la piel se enrojece, especialmente la cara.


----------



## matias_l

creo que otra opción podría ser *tengo calor* (mi temperatura corporal está alta)

NO CONFUNDIR con "estoy caliente" (estoy excitado/a)

espero haber ayudado...


----------



## Outsider

En algunos contextos creo que se podría decir "because I was feeling hot" (traducción libre) o "because I have hot flashes" (más cerca del original, pero solo se dice de las mujeres que sienten calor por motivos hormonales: embarazadas, menopáusicas...)


----------



## Södertjej

No es lo mismo tener calor (situación puntual) que ser calurosa (condición habitual de la persona). Una persona calurosa es alguien que tiene sensación de calor en temperaturas en las que otros están cómodos o incluso frescos. Es decir, calurosa es lo contrario a friolero. 

Pero no sé cómo se dice en caluroso/a (en este sentido) en inglés.


----------



## pordiosero

La expresión "soy muy calurosa" en español suena muy mal (es incorrecta).

Y "I am very hot" suena a frase erótica.

"Tengo mucho calor" suena mejor.


----------



## Kaleronita

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo con "tengo mucho calor" si se trata de una cuestión del momento. Sin embargo, si es algo habitual, quizá pueda decirse (dependiendo del contexto) que "sufro mucho el calor"; "sufro mucho las altas temperaturas", etc.


----------



## Södertjej

pordiosero said:


> La expresión "soy muy calurosa" en español suena muy mal (es incorrecta).


 
Disculpa pero eso no es así. Puede que sea un uso coloquial, pero ni suena mal ni tiene nada de incorrecta, como puedes comprobar en el Diccionario de la Real Academia:

*caluroso**, sa**.*

*1. *adj. Que siente calor o lo causa.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 



pordiosero said:


> "I am very hot" suena a frase erótica..


 Pues no lo es en un contexto de alguien que se queja de que hay cuarenta grados a la sombra. Así es como se dice en inglés "tengo mucho calor".



pordiosero said:


> "Tengo mucho calor" suena mejor.


Te sonará mejor a ti, pero no es lo mismo que "ser una persona calurosa" y lo que se pregunta es cómo decir "soy muy calurosa" en inglés.


----------



## Kaleronita

¿Qué tal "because I get hot easily"? (Sé qué suena erótico, pero es acalorarse, literalmente...) O tal vez: "I can´t stand warm/hot/high temperatures for long" o algo por el estilo...

Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

pordiosero said:


> La expresión "soy muy calurosa" en español suena muy mal (es incorrecta).
> 
> Y "I am very hot" suena a frase erótica.
> 
> "Tengo mucho calor" suena mejor.


 
"Soy muy caluroso/a" se dice con bastante frecuencia en España 

Son personas que se acaloran con un mínimo de subida de la temperatura


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

*caluroso**, sa**.*


*1. *adj. Que siente calor o lo causa.
*2. *adj. Vivo, ardiente.


----------



## chileno

Kaleronita said:


> ¿Qué tal "because I get hot easily"? (Sé qué suena erótico, pero es acalorarse, literalmente...) O tal vez: "I can´t stand warm/hot/high temperatures for long" o algo por el estilo...
> 
> Saludos



I feel warm most of the time...


----------



## Fidencio

Kaleronita said:


> ¿Qué tal "*because I get hot (very) easily*"? (Sé qué suena erótico, pero es acalorarse, literalmente...) O tal vez: "I can´t stand warm/hot/high temperatures for long" o algo por el estilo...
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que esa frase es la que se apega más a lo que la muchacha quiere decir.


----------



## jinti

... because I'm always too warm.

(Although really, anyone past their teenage years can interpret _I'm always hot / I get hot easily_ properly according to its context.... )


----------



## Masood

Kaleronita said:


> ¿Qué tal "because I get hot easily"? (Sé qué suena erótico, pero es acalorarse, literalmente...) O tal vez: "I can´t stand warm/hot/high temperatures for long" o algo por el estilo...
> 
> Saludos


Aquélla sugerencia me suena bien o aún mejor _because I get hot very easily_.


----------



## chamyto

pordiosero said:


> La expresión "soy muy calurosa" en español suena muy mal (es incorrecta).
> 
> Y "I am very hot" suena a frase erótica.
> 
> "Tengo mucho calor" suena mejor.




coincido contigo


----------



## Masood

Södertjej said:


> No es lo mismo tener calor (situación puntual) que ser calurosa (condición habitual de la persona). Una persona calurosa es alguien que tiene sensación de calor en temperaturas en las que otros están cómodos o incluso frescos. Es decir, calurosa es lo contrario a friolero.
> 
> Pero no sé cómo se dice en caluroso/a (en este sentido) en inglés.


The only thing I can think of is:
ser calurosa..._to get hot very easily/to be sensitive to heat_
ser friolero..._to get cold very easily/to be sensitive to cold_

We sometimes use the colloquial word _nesh _in my native South Yorkshire to refer to somebody who is a 'wimp' and gets cold easily, but most people (even British) won't have ever heard of it!


----------



## Södertjej

chamyto said:


> coincido contigo


¿Serías tan amable de explicar, como nativo de castellano peninsular, dónde encuentras la incorrección de "ser caluroso" y por qué suena mal? Se usa ampliamente en la España, viene recogido en el diccionario de la Real Academia así como en el diccionario de español de WR (aquí) y sin duda no es lo mismo que "tener calor".


----------



## ACQM

pordiosero said:


> La expresión "soy muy calurosa" en español suena muy mal (es incorrecta).
> 
> Y "I am very hot" suena a frase erótica.
> 
> "Tengo mucho calor" suena mejor.



Creo que tienes que ir con más cuidado antes de decir que algo es incorrecto. Que tú no lo uses o no lo hayas oído no significa que esté mal. "Caluroso/a" es una palabra perfectamente correcta y en uso y "I am very hot" es la expresión más habitual en Estados Unidos o Gran Bretaña para decir "tengo mucho calor".

Cuidado, muchos nos fiamos de los demás foreros para mejorar nuestros conocimientos, no debes confundir a nadie.


----------



## CHUGE

pordiosero said:


> La expresión "soy muy calurosa" en español suena muy mal (es incorrecta).
> 
> Y "I am very hot" suena a frase erótica.
> 
> "Tengo mucho calor" suena mejor.


Aunque en algunos descuidos lingüisticos se me ha escapado... A mí también me parece que es incorrecta.
Inserto, entonces, la duda, con pedido de disculpas anticipadas.
Está bien decir "Soy muy calurosa"?


----------



## ACQM

CHUGE said:


> Aunque en algunos descuidos lingüisticos se me ha escapado... A mí también me parece que es incorrecta.
> Inserto, entonces, la duda, con pedido de disculpas anticipadas.
> Está bien decir "Soy muy calurosa"?



Wordreference a parte de unos foros estupendos tiene unos diccionarios "chupi-chachis" que se pueden usar gratuítamente:

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/calurosa

El ejemplo de la primera acepción no deja lugar a dudas, "Soy muy calurosa" o "Soy muy friolera" son frases perfectamente correctas.


----------



## Södertjej

CHUGE said:


> Está bien decir "Soy muy calurosa"?


Se ha incluido la entrada del DRAE en dos mensajes diferentes (9 y 12 de este hilo) y también la entrada del diccionario de WR para ese mismo vocablo en otras dos ocasiones (mensajes 23 y 26, definición del Espasa Calpe), donde se da por bueno ese significado; además varias personas de España confirman su uso habitual, al menos por este lado del océano. 

Creo que sería más razonable que quienes dicen que "no es correcto" expliquen por qué, y de paso saquen de su error a la Real Academia, al diccionario de WR y al Espasa Calpe, porque los que sí usamos ese término ya hemos aportado pruebas de su uso y corrección.


----------



## jpabbs

10 years later... But I would say "hot-natured", in English "friolero"  among other meanings is "cold-natured",and the opposite, a person who feels uncomfortable and hot at  temperatures where other people would feel fine would be, in my humble opinion, a "hot-natured" person, una persona calurosa.


----------



## caelum

"I'm hot all the time" es cómo una persona expresa esto comúnmente.

Tengo calor = I'm warm/hot [right now]
Soy caluroso = I'm warm/hot [all the time/often/usually] or I get warm/hot easily.

Eso de "hot-/cold-natured" suena más a una descripción de personalidad, o sea que es una persona cálida (o, mejor, iracunda)/fría.


----------



## Richardrick

Södertjej said:


> Se ha incluido la entrada del DRAE en dos mensajes diferentes (9 y 12 de este hilo) y también la entrada del diccionario de WR para ese mismo vocablo en otras dos ocasiones (mensajes 23 y 26, definición del Espasa Calpe), donde se da por bueno ese significado; además varias personas de España confirman su uso habitual, al menos por este lado del océano.
> 
> Creo que sería más razonable que quienes dicen que "no es correcto" expliquen por qué, y de paso saquen de su error a la Real Academia, al diccionario de WR y al Espasa Calpe, porque los que sí usamos ese término ya hemos aportado pruebas de su uso y corrección.


En México también se dice "soy muy calurosa/o (que siente el calor con facilidad). Se oye más la palabra (en contraparte), lo opuesto "soy muy friolento"


----------



## jpabbs

caelum said:


> "I'm hot all the time" es cómo una persona expresa esto comúnmente.
> 
> Tengo calor = I'm warm/hot [right now]
> Soy caluroso = I'm warm/hot [all the time/often/usually] or I get warm/hot easily.
> 
> Eso de "hot-/cold-natured" suena más a una descripción de personalidad, o sea que es una persona cálida (o, mejor, iracunda)/fría.



HI Caelum, thanks for the feedback, but as far as I know, in British English (and very frequent in Ireland/Scotland/England, not sure in Canada) , cold-natured (or sensitive to cold) refers to a person who is affected by cold more than the average person is, just look for friolero in this same dictionary (for example ) and in Castilian Spanish "friolero" never has the meaning of a personality feature (not sure in Latin-American Spanish) and, as I mentioned in my previous post, it also includes other meanings. Now, for the opposite, "caluroso"  I know "warm-natured" refers to a personality trait, and "hot-natured" can also be a characteristic of someone's personality, but I reckon it can also mean "de naturaleza caliente" in the sense of "I'm hot all the time" as you said.
Just to confirm this, an example
hot-natured - Wiktionary : Highly sensitive to hot temperatures and preferring cold temperatures.
Or another one:  Hot Natured or Cold Natured
Now when it comes to cold, a hot natured person will feel more comfortable at a cooler temperature than a cold natured.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

De repente se me ocurrió que en los países anglosajones no hay tanto calor (clima caliente) como en otros países y por eso no hay un equivalente exacto y universal.
Aunque lo universal de "caluroso(a)" no es algo tan universal como hemos visto en algunos nativos del castellano. ¿Será que "ser caluroso" les suena mal (vulgar o grosero) porque lo confunden con "ser caliente"? I-n-t-e-r-e-s-a-n-t-e.


----------



## jilar

MiguelitOOO said:


> De repente se me ocurrió que en los países anglosajones no hay tanto calor (clima caliente) como en otros países y por eso no hay un equivalente exacto y universal.


No es un concepto que dependa del lugar donde estás. Puedes ser caluroso viviendo en Siberia, Alaska o en la Antártida.

Ambos conceptos, caluroso y friolero, dependen de la comparación con otras personas, estando todas ellas a la misma temperatura.

Si tú siempre, o muchas veces, necesitas tener una chaqueta, cuando el resto tiene una simple camiseta, podríamos decir que eres friolero. Si te quitas esa chaqueta, sentirás frío, y por eso te dejas puesta la chaqueta, para estar confortable en lo que a temperatura refiere.

Al contrario, si cada dos por tres vistes con menos ropa comparado al resto, podemos decir que eres caluroso.


Como curiosidad, las mujeres suelen ser más frioleras que los hombres, o dicho de otro modo, los hombres suelen ser más calurosos que las mujeres. La razón es la proporción muscular. Aunque la grasa es buen aislante térmico, y las mujeres tienen más que los hombres, el músculo es quien genera el calor corporal.

Eso no quita que haya mujeres calurosas y hombres frioleros.


----------



## gotitadeleche

I want to confirm what jpabbs wrote, hot natured (or cold natured) sounds to me to be the most natural way to say soy caluroso/a. I am surprised that other native American English speakers did not think of this option. I am cold natured and am usually bundled up when others are comfortable. Perhaps it is a regionalism, but I have lived in several states in the U.S., and I don't recall ever being misunderstood.


----------



## franzjekill

jpabbs said:


> in Castilian Spanish "friolero" never has the meaning of a personality feature (not sure in Latin-American Spanish)


Seguramente varíe de país en país, rara vez hablamos "el mismo idioma" en América Latina, pero en el mío, en vez de "friolero" la persona es "friolenta", y si se refiriera a su modo de ser, la persona es "fría". "Caluroso", referido a persona, solo lo utilizamos como rasgo de su comportamiento. Para decir que una persona sufre de calor en condiciones en que la mayoría no lo sentiría, decimos que la persona es "calurienta", que no está recogido en el DLE, pero sí en el ASALE.


----------



## jilar

franzjekill said:


> calurienta



Con ese sufijo me recuerda a calenturiento:
calenturiento, calenturienta | Diccionario de la lengua española


> 1. adj. Propio de la calentura.
> 
> 2. adj. Que tiene calentura. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
> 
> 3. adj. Que se excita sexualmente con facilidad.
> 
> 4. adj. Exaltado, desbordante. Mente, imaginación calenturienta.



Usado muy comúnmente con la tercera acepción.


----------



## Rocko!

Quiero agregar *otro* significado de “caluroso” que tenemos en la península de Yucatán: “estar caluroso” —> “estoy caluroso” = estuve mucho tiempo expuesto al calor del fuego y no debo abrir el refrigerador.


----------

